
Show HN: Ideas to Solve Sibyl Attack Problem for an Identity Proof System - takeshi_w
https://medium.com/six-degrees-of-separation/ideas-to-solve-sibyl-attack-problem-for-an-identity-proof-system-33952f0047ed
======
takeshi_w
Author here. Hey, Hacker News! I'm developing an identity proof system based
on the idea of six degrees of separation. I'm writing a series of posts, which
I'll then transform into whitepaper.

In this post I brainstorm ideas to solve the sibyl attack problem. I believe
bringing together location-proof service (FOAM -
[https://foam.space/](https://foam.space/)), staking and face recognition
algorithms can solve the problem.

Will be happy to hear your thoughts and critique!

Previous posts on HN -
[https://airtable.com/shrNQ0VClgqBiHmkL](https://airtable.com/shrNQ0VClgqBiHmkL)

